# Prilosec Problems?



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone..Can anyone tell me if they use Prilosec? I have been on it for 4 years! I asked my doctor about it and he said you can use it long term. The box says 14 days! It was doing fine but in the last few months is not as effective and my IBS d is more active when I take it in the morning. My hair also seems to be thinning rather rapidly. I think I will get off this drug but dont know how. Can I just stop taking it? What will happen? I know that the entire time I have been on it I have been very fatigued and anxious also. If anyone has any similiar experience ..please help. Thank You


----------



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

I was on it for probably 10 years. No side effects that I could see. Prilosec is the exact same molocule as Nexium, except a mirror image I'm told. They were both developed in the same month many years back. The Nexium has a stronger effect for some reason and supposedly less side effects, I took that for another two years with no problem.


----------

